# HAPPY BIRTHDAY B-17



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY B-17 Engineer!!!!


----------



## jamierd (Oct 29, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Harrison hope you have a good one and dont get too drunk


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 29, 2009)

Happy birthday, bro!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 29, 2009)

My Birthday was on the first of this month. Vic Blashaw started a thread  Thanks though! Appreciate it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2009)

So in other words, not only did I miss you birthday but I also misread the calender.   I'm sorry Harrison.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 29, 2009)

Not a problem! It brings back memories


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2009)

I still feel like a HEEL.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't!  

I remember someone did this with Adler when it wasn't his birthday so there are others!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh, Happy Birthday B17engineer!


----------



## seesul (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy B´day Harry. Better later than never.
Hope you´ve enjoyed the party!


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy belated BDay, H!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2009)

WHAT!!?? You got to have a birthday thread TWICE!? HOW fair is THAT!?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 30, 2009)

Its like Frosty the Snowman....."Happy Birthday!!"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy "late" birthday


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2009)

ABW wasn't late with the Happy Birthday, just eleven months early!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2009)

Aw...Happy Birthday again anyways, Harrison...


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 30, 2009)

Belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2009)

He he .... I remember someone did that for Father's Day.... a whole week early !!!!

To err is human.....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2009)

Man, seems like he just had one. Happy birhtday H!

(they grow up so fast)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2009)

ccheese said:


> He he .... I remember someone did that for Father's Day.... a whole week early !!!!
> 
> To err is human.....
> 
> Charles


Wonder who that was?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 31, 2009)

Hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday again Harrison.

I think this should be a monthly feature for you. 
That way we are never late in wishing you a Happy Birthday. 


Wheels


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday B17!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey, its November!! Time to wish Harrison a Happy Birthday again!!

Happie Burfdae B-17!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm not going to live this down am I?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2009)

*NOPE!*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 3, 2009)

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2009)

Already again??? Man time speeds up after you hit the 40's.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY H!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 6, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Already again??? Man time speeds up after you hit the 40's.
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY H!


If this keeps up pretty soon he will be as old as dirt.
Happy B-day. 


Wheels


----------

